# Hello From Central Scotland!



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I decided to join this forum since I already know at least one member (zany toon) from Allaboutmice forum. That forum seems to have gone down for such a long time, I was missing the mousie talk, so here I am! I have recently lost one of my adult females to respiratory illness and should soon have some new youngsters to keep my remaining female company, thanks to a localish pet shop. They are waiting on new mice coming in hopefully before this weekend and have taken my phone number. I normally rescue female mice, but being where I am (near Stirling in Central Scotland) it is`nt easy to source mice around here. Many of my mice have came from over the border in the past thanks to forum members kindness.

My current female Rosie is on Baytril for mycoplasmal issues, but I don`t want her to be alone, hence the need to use the local pet shop to find her some new friends. I hate to see her alone after having mousie company for so long. It breaks my heart.

Anyway, lovely to meet you all. I can`t say I will be a regular poster but I do hope to join in some conversations and say hello to some old faces! I don`t breed mice by the way, I only keep them as pets.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi racingmouse you were the first to reply to my post on allaboutmice it has been down for months welcome racingmouse.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks very much guys. I`m sure I will know some of you from other places like Allaboutmice and fancy rats forums. I don`t know if allaboutmice will be back as it`s been down for a long time now. They are saying it`s due to maintenance but nobody seems to know if that`s the case or not. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi! I live not far from Zany  Try your mousie on Convenia, see if your vet will try it - I gave some of mine a shot and it seemed to work really well for resp illness.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thankyou for the nice welcome everyone. Kallan, is Convenia a vet medicine or an over-the-counter human medicine? I`m not familiar with it. Rosie is doing `okay` on the Baytril, but she has had a hard time of it this time around so it may take another week or two for her to show any real improvement if she`s going to get well. She`s fine in herself, just still a bit whiffly and croaky at times. :roll:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Convenia is a veterinary antibiotic, cefovecin. In cats and dogs one injection lasts 2 weeks, in rodents the duration is much shorter (maybe several days per injection) but it does seem to work better than Baytril in some cases.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi RM  Welcome to FMB - imagine finding you here!!! I'm sorry to hear you've lost one of your girls while AAM has been down *hugs* I hope that Rosie gets better and I'm sure that she will enjoy the company of the new girls you will be getting. I hope you stick around, I would be lost without somewhere to talk all things mousie :lol: (And Kallan is the lovely vet that I was always telling you about who has helped all my mousies  So she is definitely the person to listen to when it comes to mousie medicine!)


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Zany!  Don`t worry, I sure will stick around. I miss having mousie people around to talk to. I`m still looking for some female pet mice for Rosie to play with. The pet shop has`nt phoned me back as yet but that may be because they hav`nt got their stock in yet.

kallan, thankyou for the information on Convenia. It gives me food for thought. Rosie is`nt as bad as she was over Christmas (and I came down with bad flu myself) so could`nt get to my vet sooner. She`s having three `drops` of baytril spaced out twice a day just now on a small piece of tea biscuit and she takes it well. I`ll be speaking to my vet again soon for another syringe of fresh baytril, or looking at another alternative. I always wanted to try Oxytetracycline as I heard it was a decent drug against mycoplasmal infections, although I realise it does`nt always act against certain strains. It`s one of the drug families I hav`nt tried yet, so I may run that past my vet when I speak to him again if I feel the baytil is`nt having a desired effect after the weekend.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Racingmouse

I've just signed up too as I was missing the mouse chat. I wish I'd known you were looking for new mice as I was in Scotland last week and could have transported some up to you.

I'm sorry to hear Rosie still has respiratory issues. One of my siamese girls (who always had a bit of a sneeze) recently had an abscess and the vet prescribed a double dose of baytril. It not only cured the abscess but has completely cured the sneeze too!

I lost Magic Mouse on New Year's eve and was absolutely devastated. She'd only celebrated her first birthday in October so it was a big shock when I found her but at least she seemed to have died peacefully in her sleep.

On a happier note, now that my remaining girls are all in together I thought I'd take on two new boys from the RSPCA. One of them has a head tilt and seems a bit doddery but I'd like him to have a good home for the rest of his life. The other is a sprightly fella and it's not been a surprise that I've had to split them up already.

It's so good to have some mousey friends to talk to again!

Ann


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Oxytet is ok, myco is just really hard to shift. The problem with oxytet is trying to get the dose low enough - the smallest we have is 50mg and a mouse dose is 1mg!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for that kallan. Much appreciated. I see your point about the dosage! Maybe that`s why my vet has been reluctant to use it because of the low dosage allowed and how I would work that out safely. Some of the literature I`ve read regarding Oxy was when it was given subcutaneously to mice in a lab situation for various mycoplasmal infections and not orally. I`m not sure if I could take a 50mg tablet, crush it up and be able to divide it into manageable dosages? I will stick with the Baytril for the weekend and phone my vet for an update on Monday. If Rosie is seemingly better, I will keep her on Baytril. If she`s still making noises or showing me that she`s not truly responding to baytril, I will ask my vet what the next step will be. He`s very open actually and he knows I`ve kept mice for nearly ten years now so we usually have a discussion! Mycoplasmal infections are the bane of mouse keeping. If it`s not that, it`s tumours. Poor wee darlings.

Anna, that`s shame we missed each other when you were up. I only had Miffy & Rosie most of this year, so it would have been good to take on more females earlier. I guess I just did`nt think on my feet and that`s not like me because I never like to just have two females for this very reason. Now that Miffy has left us, I need to find at least two young females from somewhere, but it`s proving difficult as always. I won`t give up though.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

if you're looking for mice I have a litter on the way due at the end of the month, I can keep you posted on any females if you'd want any.

and welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Have sent you a PM, RM to see if I can help


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Debbie and thanks Roz for the PM!  Your all so kind to think of me and Rosie. Debs, that`s a lovely offer and I might just take you up on it if I don`t find any females nearer hand, or even a neutered male, although I would prefer females really as I`m not sure how Rosie might take to a male and his amorous advances! I had a neutered male before called Smeezle, but sadly he died about a month after arriving here. He was a siamese aswell and a lovely wee lad. Something I would consider though, definately.

I was just saying to Roz that because Rosie is currently on Baytril and seemingly doing `okay` on her own, it might be best to wait anyway and get her well from her chest infection before introducing healthy mice to her. I doubt she will ever be totally 100% free from whatever is ailing her, but she`s eating really well and acting normally apart from the odd sneeze and itch! She`s had that itchy - scratchy condition and has dealt with it and I`m happy that it`s not mites or anything contageous. She was on Carefresh a few months ago that I mixed into the Bedxcel litter and this seems to what triggered this skin irritation off in the first place.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

cool well I will keep you posted on any new arrivals  I also have a woman in Perth interested and possibly Kerryann


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like you won`t be short on homes then! If I don`t find any females within the timescale deadline debs and I`m happy that Rosie is fine healthwise nearer the time that your youngsters are ready to leave their mum, I will let you know. Just for the record (and depending on how many females turn up in your litter) I would only be looking for two. Initially, I would have been happy to take more, but two would be fine. I really just want young company for Rosie at the end of the day. I`m hoping something comes up sooner for Rosie`s sake, but I seem to have exhausted all avenues for the time being.


----------

